# Any Historians of the 20th Century American West Out There?



## C.M. Aaron (Sep 3, 2011)

I need a good source on why people settled on the Great Plains in the 1910s and 1920s. Ultimately this led to the Dust Bowl, but that is the result, I need the cause. Why did people think it was a good idea to live and farm there? What were the economic impulses and the government policies in force at the time? I think I've got some basic ideas, but I need to see it authoritatively in black and white. Anyone know a good book/author on the topic? Thanks.


----------



## egpenny (Sep 18, 2011)

*Info to check out*

go online and use: Settling the plains
                         The great Plains
                         Dust bowl

There is a ton of information on these sites and links to other places.


----------

